#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  NZ

## xanax

Start of with a funny one at Cambridge races, I thought they only shagged sheep!



Cambridge town hall, very neat and clean town



Deep set lake in the heart of the town




And Hobbits of course, don't waste $75 looking at where they filmed, this house in Matamata is free and just as good, it's the tourist info place





Cambridge is very much pleasantville and full of charming Edwardian homes, no two look the same



Church is Victorian on Victoria rd. quite right too!




I was surprised Hamilton the 4th biggest town was not settled until 1863, has some nice gardens there with national themes





Never seen kiwis growing before, mrs loved this place



best thing about NZ are the people, when you can find any, none here either!



Mt Monganui was the busiest place I saw, they get cruise ships calling in, nice walk around and up the hill




mrs was disappointed at the gold mine- they had none on sale. It's about worked out but they just found some more under nearby houses and the School, the mine is right in the town, forgot the name though

----------


## kingwilly

Nice small pics. And i love the randomness.

----------


## MissTraveller

Nice pics, post more!  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Mt Monganui is actually Mount Maunganui, in my  early days of surfing it was regarded as the mecca of surf beaches well before  I went to Hawaii. it looks as bit dismal in your photo.

----------


## ENT

^^^^ I think it's Waihi.

----------


## chassamui

All looks very Idyllic. Nice thread. Do keep them coming.

----------


## JayZee

Local custom dictates that sheep shagging is only performed whilst wearing gumboots.  The gumboots should be large enough to accommodate both the wearer's feet and the sheep's rear legs.
This information is frequently missing from popular travel guides.

----------


## xanax

> Mt Monganui is actually Mount Maunganui, in my  early days of surfing it was regarded as the mecca of surf beaches well before  I went to Hawaii. it looks as bit dismal in your photo.


Heres another one, went to a Thai restaurant there but not all that good, the best one was Oasis in Cambridge with their $10 lunches, better food than Thailand. Did not see any surfing here or the other beach, I think Raglan is the place for that now. Anyway if you are a kiwi you can be rightfully proud of the country and the people, bloody amazing.

----------


## xanax

Cambridge museum, the smallest one I have ever see, used to be the court house, not a lot to see. The one in Hamilton has a very good section in it on the history of the town



lots of horses around Cambridge and a nice race track, never been to the trots before



A fine Victorian erection still in use today

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 
> Mt Monganui is actually Mount Maunganui, in my  early days of surfing it was regarded as the mecca of surf beaches well before  I went to Hawaii. it looks as bit dismal in your photo.
> 
> 
> Heres another one, went to a Thai restaurant there but not all that good, the best one was Oasis in Cambridge with their $10 lunches, better food than Thailand. Did not see any surfing here or the other beach, I think Raglan is the place for that now. Anyway if you are a kiwi you can be rightfully proud of the country and the people, bloody amazing.


I went to a lunch bar type place in Cambridge, had some nice sandwiches served by a Thai lady. 
But maybe it has morphed into a restaurant.
I remember the waitress was (quietly) amused by the age difference between me and my wife and our children. She is Thai my dear! and some times young women marry old goats.

----------


## ENT

> Anyway if you are a kiwi you can be rightfully proud of the country and the people, bloody amazing.


You're right.

Empty, quiet and boring, but a lovely place.    :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

No pics of Ant?

----------


## xanax

> Originally Posted by xanax
> 
> 
>  Anyway if you are a kiwi you can be rightfully proud of the country and the people, bloody amazing.
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> Empty, quiet and boring, but a lovely place.


Yes NZ is the kind of place you would like to end up in, but only after you die, heavenly but a bit dull. Plenty of Thais about, one woman in Cambridge has been there since 1968.

----------


## xanax

> No pics of Ant?


Actually the mrs spotted him in a clothes shop, forget the name of the town, not Rotorua, i'll dig it out. Quite odd looking!

Ginger bloke browsing the $40 range, told mrs it was Tony so she took his pic he he.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

^wow he's removed his tats :Kiwi:

----------


## Bruce Bayliss

> in my early days of surfing it was regarded as the mecca of surf beaches


 Mecca I don't know about that...did you surf the Tay Street break or the main beach?

----------


## xanax

> ^wow he's removed his tats


He told the mrs he wears a dress everyday, the tats he covers up with make-up to look more, er, feminine

----------


## Rupert Wanger

So he was trying dresses on instead of meeting you? :Kiwi:

----------


## xanax

> So he was trying dresses on instead of meeting you?


well it looks like it as it was the same day, but he did stink of red lion beer so he might have just come from the pub.

----------


## MeMock

> Mt Monganui is actually Mount Maunganui, in my  early days of surfing it was regarded as the mecca of surf beaches well before  I went to Hawaii. it looks as bit dismal in your photo.


Three weeks ago I ran around the mount and up to the summit as well. Proper buggered I was by the end! Can assure you PP that it is still as good as it used to be. Great place.

----------


## ossierob

Good pics

----------

